# Appartamento low water notification



## mayorcesar (Mar 10, 2019)

Recently have started having an issue with the water tank appartamento. I now only get the blinking light when the tank is completely drained not when it's low. So it regularly happens where I forget to check it and then end up starting an espresso which goes for 10 seconds and then stops because the tank is empty. I'm using exclusively Volvic water. No clue where this could be coming from, I seem to remember it not doing it at the beginning. Anybody encountered this before?


----------



## Rifik (Jun 26, 2020)

I'd say it works as intended... appartamento doesn't have last shot notification. The led starts blinking when the tank is empty and the machine stops brewing and turns off the heating element.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

As above, there's no low water notification on any Rocket machine, only one to tell you that the reservoir is empty.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

I agree with the two posts above based on the Rocket Machine (Cellini Evo 2) that I briefly owned a while ago. I didn't want to comment earlier because this threw me off: "*I now *only get the blinking light when the tank is completely drained not when it's low." - "I now only..." Implying the fact that this is a new thing and it wasn't the case from the start. - So I thought Rocket might have changed things. Or maybe not.


----------



## mayorcesar (Mar 10, 2019)

Oh I didn't. I guess I must have been more diligent in the past in refilling and that skewed my memory.


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Yep. Happened to us the other morning. Misses rushed into the kings chamber barking that the Rocket has stopped and green lights are flashing. On raising my weary limbs and checking it was indeed dry. We use a bag filter and that was dry so zero water in tank almost I reckon. Filled it up again and light off .. all working. Shuffled back to bed 🙄as part of my workflow I fill her up everyday after last coffee. I suspect the almost unknown quantities of water going in and out means it's easy to end up dry if someone else is pulling shots flushing etc. Decided we need a pink ping pong ball in the water tank to check levels. 👍


----------



## Bigbrownbear (Oct 7, 2020)

Oh and Rockets beautiful instruction booklet is not really instructions is it!! Dave is ya man for that. I think he did one on the Cellini for Bella Barista years ago which is helpful. Can't find it at mo.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

I swear I've always seen some water in there when the low water light starts flashing, I'll check again on the next refill.

@Bigbrownbear - +1 on the booklet 😂


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Just to follow up, I got the low water light this weekend and there was still some water in the tank, not much mind you.


----------

